# 29 gallon possible stocking lists



## kamikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to put this thread since it has SA cichlids but its not just about cichlids.

I like the S.A. fish because of the water requirements. So here are a few lists I came up with. I used Aqadvisor to help me a little bit. My tank will have caves and will also be planted, substrate is very small gravel.

My main thinking was giving each level of the aquarium so activity. I plan on a couple caves at substrate level and a couple caves a little higher up.

2 x Peppered Cory (Corydoras paleatus)
2 x Apistogramma agassizii (Apistogramma agassizii)
2 x Cockatoo Apisto (Apistogramma cacatuoides)
1 x Otocinclus vestitus (Otocinclus vestitus)
5 x Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi)

1 x Peppered Cory (Corydoras paleatus)
2 x Apistogramma agassizii (Apistogramma agassizii)
2 x Cockatoo Apisto (Apistogramma cacatuoides)
2 x Otocinclus vestitus (Otocinclus vestitus)
5 x Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi)

2 x Apistogramma agassizii (Apistogramma agassizii)
2 x Cockatoo Apisto (Apistogramma cacatuoides)
4 x Peppered Cory (Corydoras paleatus)

2 x Apistogramma agassizii (Apistogramma agassizii)
2 x Cockatoo Apisto (Apistogramma cacatuoides)
2 x Otocinclus vestitus (Otocinclus vestitus)
6 x Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi)

2 x Cockatoo Apisto (Apistogramma cacatuoides)
2 x Blue Ram (Mikrogeophagus ramirezi)
2 x Otocinclus vestitus (Otocinclus vestitus)
6-7 x Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi)

2 x Cockatoo Apisto (Apistogramma cacatuoides)
2 x Blue Ram (Mikrogeophagus ramirezi)
2 x Peppered Cory (Corydoras paleatus)
5-6 x Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi)

I was thinking the combination of SA cichlids might work since I combined 2 cave spawners with 2 substrate spawners. I know if there are fry they most likely won't last in a community set-up and that is fine I don't have to time or facilities to deal with fry. I also know that peppered corys are recommended for groups of 4 or more, but I know plenty of people with happy corys with just 1, 2 or 3.

Thoughts?


----------



## kamikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

40 views but no responses?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Not kept all the species you've listed, but as far as the ottos you have in your future stocklists, kindly keep them in groups of at least 3-6. They are social animals, and really do display better in groups...i know from experience.
Other than that, my only other concern for your stocklist(s) is that in all your plans, you have 2 different species of dwarf cichlids. Correct me if I'm wrong, but in a tank that size, wouldn't you only want one species? I honestly don't think there's enough territory in a 29 for two seperate species. Just my opinion.
In closing, I'll give you what I would do, considering your choice species...
1 Pair Dwarf Cichlids
5 Peppered Cories
5 Otto Cats
7 Neons
Please keep us updated (and a few pics would be nice!)

Manoah Marton


----------



## kamikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks for the info on the otos.

as far as the cichlids go thats kinda the whole reason for the post. I wasnt sure about having two pairs in that size tank.

Like I said one pair would be a substrate spawner and the other a cave spawner, I don't know if that makes a difference. I plan on having caves at various levels, a good amount of plants to break up site lines.

If someone knows an answer I appreciate it, I don't want to do my build expecting that its gonna work when I could find out ahead of time and make different plans.


----------



## kamikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

no answers on keeping two pairs of SA cichlids in the same 29 gal tank?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe post on the SA discussion.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I'll second Manoah's advice. Otos will be a lot more active and enjoyable the more you keep of them. I'd even go for 6-8 of them for a 29G - they are not expensive fish, they are small, and they are not really territorial. So it's pretty much the more the merrier!

Same is true for Neon tetras - 10-12 would seem like a good number to me. Also, since their breeding success in a community tank tends to be zero, the group will eventually shrink in numbers anyhow.

Regarding one or two species of dwarf cichlids, one is the safer choice for an easy, low maintenance setup in a 29G. Two species would certainly be possible, but you should have some experience and be able to spot problems eg from aggression in the early stages. Also, having other tanks into which you can transfer any harassed fish would be very helpful.

Last but not least, I moved this thread to the SA Forum, as you requested. Best of luck!


----------



## kamikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks for moving this thread. I do have a 10 gallon community tank already set up and could move any fish that are getting picked on there. Based on the advice on this forum and on another forum I think I'm gonna go with a harem of SA cichlids of one type. Not sure which of the 3 types on my lists to pick though. I figure I won't be buying a mated pair and if I get a harem chances are I'll get a good pair are a bit better. Then if the pair beats up the odd one out I can move her to my 10 gallon tank, give her away or sale her.

Any suggestions as to which type of SA cichlids on my lists I should go with would be appreciated.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, it's pretty much personal preference, but I would say Rams. They're so cool looking and have pretty interesting personalities.
Good luck, and can you post pics. of your set-up when completed?

Manoah Marton


----------



## kamikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

sure will I plan on doing a whole DIY thread for the cabinet I made and I will include some shots of the final setup. It will most likely be a few more weeks before Im ready to add the fish. The cichlids will probably be the last ones I add.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

You may want to consider going with dwarf cories, such as either

Corydoras hastatus, Corydoras habrosus, or Corydoras pygmaeus. They're absolutely wonderful fish. I find them to be way more charming than their larger counterparts.

The following set up should work quite well:

I pair of dwarf cichlids (either apistos or rams)
8 dwarf cories
8-10 neons
6 otos


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *kamikazi*,

My suggestion is for one pair dwarf cichlids only. If you haven't kept dward cichlids before, I would suggest you start with one of the hardier species. Certainly do not mix two pairs of different apistos in such a small tank.

My personal opinion is that I wouldn't mix corydoras in with dwarf cichlids in such a small tank. I agree that 6 otocinclus would be a good number, and would look to include about tetras of a single species. Be aware that a small school of tetras are very good at eating fry and that I would not expect in any fry to ever survive.

Caves are not a must in such a setup. As long as there are plenty of plants and driftwood in the tank, the fish will be happy.


----------



## kamikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

Finally got this tank setup several months ago. The first inhabitant was a bullied peppered cory from another tank.

He is healed up and is looking great.

His tank mates now include

5 Gold Pristella Tetras
5 X-Ray Pristella Tetras
2 Bolivian Rams (not sure what sex they are yet)

There were 3 ottos in there but one died, one disappeared (likely dead stuck behind drift would or eaten) so I gave the 3rd away to a friend.

I'd like to get something that will occupy the top of the tank. I'm not sure though...any thoughts on that?

I'll try to get some pictures soon.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Umm I wish I had seen this thread sooner. I saw a post that said not to mix corydoras with dwarf cichlids. What? ??? Please don't be offended but that's kinda silly. I have 4 rams with pigmy cories and peppered cories and the rams don't pay the cories any mind at all. As a matter of fact when I drop a wafer in for the cories the rams share it with them peacefully other than a squabble between themselves once in a while. Now seeing that you picked Bolivian rams that's a little bit of a different story. I had a Bolivian that tried to make a snack out of my Pygmy cories so I wouldn't suggest them. I wouldn't suggest panda Cories either because they like water temps a little cooler. (I'm assuming you raised your temp a little for the Bolivians ) but you could do a school of peppered, juli, skunk, green, or any other you prefer. I do suggest buying them a little on the large side so the rams won't think of them as lunch. I would try the ottos again too, they make a great cleaning crew. It's possible you just came across bad stock. Also try buying them a little larger next time. Good luck


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> Finally got this tank setup several months ago. The first inhabitant was a bullied peppered cory from another tank.
> 
> He is healed up and is looking great.
> 
> ...


 You could research Harlequin rasboras, they don't get too big and keep to themselves.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Hatchets?


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Hatchets?


Ooo yes I always forget about hatchets. They are cute little buggers. I was looking at them at my lfs today  hatchets would be a good choice too!


----------



## kamikazi (Aug 5, 2010)

The bolivians ignore the peppered cory.

I thought about hatchets or a single angel.

The tank is a South American tank so harlequins are out. Plus I already have them in a 10 gallon Asian tank with a Dwarf Gourami.

I did have the peppered cory in that tank, but the Gourami beat up the cory.


----------

